# PhotoBucket Coding - Link To Your Website



## myronallis (May 12, 2007)

Photobucket Code is really simple. You can actually change what page you will be directed to once you click on the picture or even make it so you can't go anywhere.


Once you copy and paste the code, in your myspace profile or anywhere, it is going to say "a href=http://photobucket.com" change this to your webpage
"a href=http://www.example.com" then you also want to change another portion of the code. In the code it is going to say "alt=Photobucket - A place for Sharing and storing photos." Change this to anything. I changed mine to read "alt=Disavowed Clothing.com" So now where someone has the cursor over the picture alittle text box says "Disavowed Clothing.com" and when they click on the picture it links back to my webpage. We are all trained to click on pictures this redirects them to your page where hopefully you can convert them. You can do this with any image. If someone has a code they want me to rewrite I will take a stab at it. You can see this process at 

The page isn't much but it is slowly coming along. I work a full time eighty hour a week job that I am trying to quit with this business. lol. So be gentle about the page.


----------



## cfambler (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: PhotoBucket Coding - Link To Your Photo Sharing Website*

Have you seen Fambler yet? Fambler is a new social photo sharing site that allows members to use their voice to recreate and store their digital memories online for free. Check it out for yourself and begin sharing your photos in style without any coding today!


----------



## Jimmy Lee (Oct 5, 2010)

myronallis said:


> Photobucket Code is really simple. You can actually change what page you will be directed to once you click on the picture or even make it so you can't go anywhere.
> 
> 
> Once you copy and paste the code, in your myspace profile or anywhere, it is going to say "a href=http://photobucket.com" change this to your webpage
> ...



FYI, the link in your signature does not work.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: PhotoBucket Coding - Link To Your Photo Sharing Website*



cfambler said:


> Have you seen Fambler yet? Fambler is a new social photo sharing site that allows members to use their voice to recreate and store their digital memories online for free. Check it out for yourself and begin sharing your photos in style without any coding today!


Thank you for letting us know about this pictures sharing site, I love social media at all. ) Good way to promote


----------

